# Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich den über 20 Jahre alten Verstärker meines Vaters nicht mehr lange nutzen kann, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen.
Ich schwanke immoment noch zwischen einem Stereoverstärker und einem AVR. 
Auf Surround werde ich frühestens in den nächsten 3-6 Jahren umrüsten. Zurzeit habe ich 2 Canton GLE 490.
Lohnt es sich jetzt schon einen AVR zu kaufen, oder sollte ich erst zu einem Stereoverstärker greifen und mir später einen AVR zulegen?
Als Preislimit habe ich mir 400€ gesetzt. Es könnten aber auch gerne weniger sein!
Der Onkyo TX-SR608 gefällt mir auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gut.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.

MfG, Bier.
*
*


----------



## PEG96 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

kann der Verstärker auch gebraucht sein?


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Kommt ganz auf den Zustand an und darauf ob es jetzt ein AVR oder ein Stereoverstärker sein soll.


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Da HiFi ewig hält würde ich eher in Richtung AVR gehen, da du so ziemlich alles anschliessen kannst, auch ohne Sorround. Bei Onkyo kannst dir auch mal den 508 anschauen. Die Unterschiede in den AVRs sind eigentlich keine klanglichen, sondern Funktionen, wie HDMI, oder speziell beim 608 THX und son Gedöns.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Wie sieht das denn mit den Anschlüssen aus? Bei HDMI gibt es doch aktuell 1.4 wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Könnte es sein, dass 1.4 in 5 Jahren nicht mehr so aktuell ist?

Zwischen dem 508 und 608 ist ja eine Preisspanne von über 100 Euro.
Sind die Unterschiede trotzdem so gering?


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Onkyo Europe - Product Comparison Chart

Naja kommt drauf an, ob es dir wichtig ist, ich z.B. brauch kein HDMI. Brauchst du glaube auch nur bei 7.1 und als HDMI Switch, 5.1 geht noch über SPDIF.
In dem Vergleich siehst du auch, dass beim 508 und 608 alle Klangrelevanten Teile gleich sind.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Also 7.1 werde ich eh nicht brauchen.
Kann denn ein AVR Stereo genauso gut wiedergeben wie ein Stereoverstärker?
Was ist an einem 400€ Stereoverstärker besser als an einem 400€ AVR?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



> Kann denn ein AVR Stereo genauso gut wiedergeben wie ein Stereoverstärker?



Da streiten sich die Geister ^^ auf jedenfall bekommst du beim Stereo-VV mehr Qualität fprs gleiche Geld.
Ich würde dir raten, erstmal zu einem Stereo-VV zu greifen. Die sind relativ wertstabil und können in 3-4 Jahren mit relativ gerigem Verlust wieder verkauft werden.
Bei einem AVR weißt du heute noch überhaupt nicht, was sich da in den Nächsten Jahren tut, ob HDMI 1.4 dann noch aktuell ist, oder vllt schon ein ganz neuer Standard gebraucht wird (UltraHD kommt sicher in den nächsten Jahren). Deshalb denke ich, dass es mehr Sinn macht, den AVR erst dann zu kaufen, wenn du ihn auch wirklich brauchst.
Als Stereo-VV würde ein Denon PMA-510AE oder Onkyo A-9155 sicher erstmal für deine wirkungsgradstarken Cantons reichen, da sparst du auch noch ne Menge Geld.


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Ich denke mal klanglich wird ein Stereogerät vor einem AVR liegen, es werden mit Sicherheit hochwertigere Teile verbaut und Digital/Analog Converter fehlt, sprich du kannst keine digitalen Signale verwenden. Kommt halt darauf was du damit machen willst, nur um DVD/CD/Schallplatte hören ist ein Stereoverstärker bestimmt die bessere Anschaffung. Wenn du irgendwann Surround willst, finde ich es besser sich das Gerät gleich zu kaufen, denn der klangliche Unterschied wird wahrscheinlich nicht soooo gigantisch sein.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Also ich würde damit Filme gucken, Musik hören und PC-Spiele spielen.
Am liebsten würde ich dann alles Digital anschließen, was bei Stereoverstärker ja nicht möglich ist.

@a_fire_inside_1988: Der Onkyo hat ja jetzt ''nur'' 65W an 4 Ohm.
Mein jetziger Verstärker hat 75W an 8 Ohm. Reichen die 65W aus?
Weil ich möchte den Verstärker ja auch nicht voll aufdrehen müssen um eine hohe Lautstärke zu erreichen.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



hydro schrieb:


> Ich denke mal klanglich wird ein Stereogerät vor einem AVR liegen, es werden mit Sicherheit hochwertigere Teile verbaut und Digital/Analog Converter fehlt, sprich du kannst keine digitalen Signale verwenden.



Es gibt durchaus Stereo Verstärker die Digital eingänge haben, die sind allerding halt in der gehoben klasse zu finden. Bsp bei meinem Kenwood KA-93 bj 1992 hat 3 Digital Eingänge (Spdif), und die einzelkomponenten sind gröstenteils ebenfalls Digital ( Cd Player, MD Player, DAT, )


----------



## PEG96 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Wobei ich lieber einen alten verstärker(am besten aus den frühen 90igern) von ebay nehmen würde, da es dort modelle gibt, die eine uvp von 1500dm hatten und jetzt 130€ kosten. Da sich die Technik in diesem Gebiet nicht sehr viel weiterentwickelt hat, versuchen die hersteller jetzt mit niedrigerem Stromverbrauch und mehr kompaktheit, die Kunden zu locken.
Du könntest dich dort bspw. nach einem Technicsverstärker suchen. Zum Produktzustand kann ich sagen, es gibt gut und schlecht, dass ist immer vom einzelfall abhängig.(ich z.B. habe mir zu Weihnachten einen Technics SU VX 700 geholt, der hatte nicht einen kratzer und sah aus und fühlte sich auch an, als wäre im Neuzustand)
Das einzige Problem ist nur, dass du den wenn du pech hasst, nicht so gut verkaufen kannst, aber so wie ich das beobachtet habe, steigen die Preise für diese alten verstärker wieder, da sie sehr gefragt sind.


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



Bier schrieb:


> Der Onkyo hat ja jetzt ''nur'' 65W an 4 Ohm.
> Mein jetziger Verstärker hat 75W an 8 Ohm. Reichen die 65W aus?
> Weil ich möchte den Verstärker ja auch nicht voll aufdrehen müssen um eine hohe Lautstärke zu erreichen.



Mein Stereo-Verstärker hat 45W an 8 Ohm und viel mehr als bis in die Hälfte hab ich den noch nie aufgedreht. 

Ich hab die kleine Variante von dem hier:
Denon PMA-710AE für 400€

Bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Ich habe auch erst darüber nachgedacht einen alten zu nehmen, aber wenn es irgendwie Sinn macht, würde ich lieber einen AVR nehmen.
Ist der Onkyo denn schon mal gut oder gibt es in dieser Preisklasse noch bessere?

*@taks: *Ich habe meinen schon oft über die Hälfte aufgedreht, aber er wird dann sehr heiß und geht nach ein paar Minuten aus


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



Bier schrieb:


> *@taks: *Ich habe meinen schon oft über die Hälfte aufgedreht, aber er wird dann sehr heiß und geht nach ein paar Minuten aus




Dann ist es wirklich Zeit für einen neuen


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



taks schrieb:


> Dann ist es wirklich Zeit für einen neuen



Also es war schon mächtig laut (kommt aber auch natürlich auf die Größe des Raumes an), aber sonst ist er noch top (auch bei sehr hohen Pegeln).


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

@PEG
Es kommt immer drauf an, hochwertige Highender oder div Verstärker die Insider Tipps sind, so wie div. Universum Anlagen, z.b die V2500 baugleich mit dem Goldstar GSA-8500 sind absolut gefrage Topverstärker auch wenn man erstmal denkt bei Goldstar und Universum das es sich um billigkram handelt, im gegenteil, das sind Lizenbauten von Grundig oder Sharp ( die Optronica nicht zu unterschätzen )  und anderen hochwertigen Marken.

So Verstärker ab 1990 sind keine wertanlage auser es handelte sich damals wirklich um was Seltenes oder besonderes Highend, wie z.b mein Kenwood KA-93 der in Deutschland nie verkauft wurde.  
Gutes bsp Onkyo TX7740 np 1991 1200DM, heute für um die 70-100€ zu haben, wertverlust extrem, wärend mein Kenwood ebenfalls 91bj ebenfalls nen Np von 1200dm ( umgerechnet da es den in Deutschland nie gab ) der wird um die 200-300€ gehandelt wenn er überhaupt zu bekommen ist.

Wenns wirklich ne Wertanlage sein soll dann muss man schon in die 80er jahre und früher zurückgehen. Ab den 90er jahren hats angefangen das viel Plastikschrott gebaut wurde und oftmals die STK Bausteine verwendet wurden, die sind kaum ne wertsteigerung. Nen Verstärker der FeldeffektTransistoren als Endstufe benuzt hingegen schon, am besten noch mit Germanium Transistoren. 

Also PEG deine aussage stimmt in sofern eben nicht ganz, in der Technik im prinzip hat sich wenig getahn, nen verstärker von 1960 funktioniert genauso nach dem gleichen prinzip wie einer von 2010. Was sich aber definitiv geändert hat sind die aufbauten, wie gesagt 80er Jahre und früher wurden sehr gerne Feldeffekt Transistoren genuzt, späte 80er frühe 90er fing man an mit Mosfets und diesen äuserst besch.... STK Bausteinen, also das man statt 4 einzelnen Transitoren alles in einem Package hat, usw. Es gibt also schon gravierende unterschiede, und anhand deren wird mehr oder weniger auch der Preis eines Oldschool Verstärkers bemessen. 

Bei gebrauchtgeräten muss man auch aufpassen, Dachboden Funde, Kellerfunde, Finger WEG ! 
Gebrauchte schätze am besten von leuten kaufen die auch ahnung haben was sie da haben, bei dennen kann man von ausgehen das sie gepflegt wurden.


@Bier dein Amp ist z.b nen gutes beispiel für nen Amp der nie gepflegt wurde, langsam vermute ich das bei deinem die Elkos unter anderem hinüber sind.


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Hab grad mal getestet. Mit halber Lautstärke ist es eindeutig lauter als gestern auf dem Konzert ^^


----------



## PEG96 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

du hasst schon recht, aber eigentlich laufen diese "verbesserungen" alle auf den stromverbrauch und auf die größe heraus, klanglich hat sich sehr wenig getan.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



PEG96 schrieb:


> du hasst schon recht, aber eigentlich laufen diese "verbesserungen" alle auf den stromverbrauch und auf die größe heraus, klanglich hat sich sehr wenig getan.



Falsch, auch klanglich hat sich sehr viel getahn. Und glaub mir ich hab hier an die 20Verstärker teilweise gehabt, die haben teilweise ganz andere charakteristiken, daran wird auch festgemacht ob nen Amp als Vintage bezeichnet wird oder nicht. Nen Class A klingt einfach anders als nen Class H, Class A/B, Class D, usw die haben alle ihre eigene charakteristik, auch wenn jezt wieder viele Verstärkerklanggegnern das sauer aufstösst


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Ich will euch jetzt nicht bei eurer Diskussion stören, aber wie ist das jetzt mit nem AVR? Macht es Sinn mir jetzt einen zu holen und sagen wir mal in 2 Jahren auf Quadrofonie und in vllt 4 Jahren auf auf 5.1 aufzurüsten?


----------



## thysol (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



Bier schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich dann alles Digital anschließen, was bei Stereoverstärker ja nicht möglich ist.



Warum willst du denn unbedingt alles Digital anschliessen? Ein Denon PMA-510AE/Onkyo A-9155 + Asus Xonar Essence STX wuerden deutlich besser klingen als dein verlinkter AV-Receiver von Onkyo.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Nuja kann sich schon lohnen wenn du genügend investierst. 

Quadrophonie wird dir aber nix nützen denn erstens unterstüzt das heute kein Gerät mehr, und zweitens gibts seit ewigkeiten keine Medien mehr die in Quadrophonie aufgenommen wurden, dafür bräuchtest du ein SpezialSchallplattenspieler, nen Spezial Tonbandgerät usw. Das war in den 70er und frühen 80er jahren mal etwas breiter vertretten, aber heute quasi Tod. 

Also wenn dann gleich auf 5.1 aufrüsten.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

1. ist mir die Essence STX dann für ne Sk doch ne Nummer zu teuer und 2. möchte ich ja nicht nur meinen PC an den AVR anschließen.

*@dfence: *Okay dann würde das so aussehen, dass ich wenn ich mein Geld einigermaßen spare vllt in 3-4 Jahren auf 5.0 aufrüsten kann.
              Der Sub müsste dann vllt noch ein wenig warten, weil wenn dann soll es auch ein vernünftiger sein.


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Wenn du ein Denon PMA-510AE nimmst (230€) kannst das gesparte Geld ja schonmal für einen AV-Receiver auf die Seite legen.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber wie gesagt würde ich eigentlich lieber direkt einen AVR nehmen (außer Stereo ist über einen AVR sehr viel schlechter), weil ich es dann glaub ich schneller auf die Kette bekomme mir die restlichen Lautsprecher für 5.0/5.1 zu kaufen.


----------



## querinkin (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Wenn du nicht in naher Zukunft vor hast auf Surround aufzurüsten würde ich zu einem Stereo-VV greifen.
z.B.: Yamaha A-S500 oder Marantz PM6003 
Um zwei zu nennen, die du dir näher ansehen könntest. Die würden, was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden haben, noch knapp in - oder leicht über - deinem Budget liegen. 
Beim Onkyo TX-SR608 streift, bei manchen Geräten - z.B. bei Meinem , der Lüfter. Der Onkyo soll, vor allem wenn man ihn in Stereo betreibt, nicht die beste Wahl sein.
Falls du wegen des digitalen Anschlusses einen AV-Receiver möchtest könntest du dir z.B. diese etwas genauer ansehen: Marantz SR 5004, Yamaha rx-v767 (leider beider etwas über deinem Budget) als günstigere Alternative yamaha rx-v467.
Oder wie bereits Vorgeschlagen könntest du dir auch einen Denon oder etwas Gebrauchtes kaufen.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Also 400€ ist eigl schon die absolute Obergrenze.
Hast du den TX-SR608 selber?



> Wenn du nicht in naher Zukunft vor hast auf Surround aufzurüsten würde ich zu einem Stereo-VV greifen.


Wie gesagt, wenn's gut läuft in ca 3-4 Jahren.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Greif zu Yamaha, die haben ne richtig Potente Endstufe auf fürn Stereo betrieb, vorallem sinds einer der ganz ganz wenigen AVR´s die mit 2Ohm klarkommen aufm Frontchannel. 
Allerdings würd ich an deiner stelle erst ab der RX-V4xx serie anfangen zu suchen. Die RX-V3xx serie ist halt einsteiger klasse und bei weiten nicht so potent wie die nächst höheren. 

Ich hätt auch nie gedacht das nen AVR mal meine Stereo Amps ablösen könnte, bis ich dann mal nen Yamaha bei mir stehen hatte.


----------



## querinkin (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Ja ich habe den 608er. 
Naja wenns noch so lange geht, würde ich zu einem Stereo-VV greifen. Da du die meisten Stereo-VV nur analag mit deinem PC verbinden kannst würde ich mir noch eine Soundkarte wie z.B. die Xonar DX/D1 kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach gibst du lieber 50 Euro mehr aus und bist dann die nächsten 3-4 Jahre bis zu deinem Surround-Upgrade zu frieden. 

Edit: Oder wie von dfence und mir xD geschrieben, könntest du dir einen Yamaha-Receiver kaufen. Die sollen ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Oder man investiert gleich richtig und ist die nächsten 10 jahre mit seinem AVR zufrieden, egal ob im Stereo betrieb oder Surroundbetrieb


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



dfence schrieb:


> Greif zu Yamaha, die haben ne richtig Potente Endstufe auf fürn Stereo betrieb, vorallem sinds einer der ganz ganz wenigen AVR´s die mit 2Ohm klarkommen aufm Frontchannel.
> Allerdings würd ich an deiner stelle erst ab der RX-V4xx serie anfangen zu suchen. Die RX-V3xx serie ist halt einsteiger klasse und bei weiten nicht so potent wie die nächst höheren.
> 
> Ich hätt auch nie gedacht das nen AVR mal meine Stereo Amps ablösen könnte, bis ich dann mal nen Yamaha bei mir stehen hatte.



Der Yamaha rx v 467 z.B. ist jetzt 100€ günstiger als der oben von mir genannte Onkyo. Ist trotzdem der Yamaha vorzuziehen?
Hab ich durch die 2 Ohm Stabilität irgendwelche Vorteile?
Weil die Canton sind mit 4...8 Ohm angegeben.

*edit: @dfence: *Was genau meinst du mit richtig?
Wie gesagt max. 400€.

Achja was ist eigentlich mit der rx v 5xx Klasse?
Gibt's da irgendeinen Unterschied, außer das sie 7.1 sind?


----------



## querinkin (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Yamaha und Marantz sollen beide AV-Receiver anbieten, die auch guten Stereo-Klang bieten. z.B. der Marantz SR 5004 oder den Yamaha rx-v767 (wie bereits erwähnt). Leider sind beide leicht über deinem Budget.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



Bier schrieb:


> Der Yamaha rx v 467 z.B. ist jetzt 100€ günstiger als der oben von mir genannte Onkyo. Ist trotzdem der Yamaha vorzuziehen?
> Hab ich durch die 2 Ohm Stabilität irgendwelche Vorteile?
> Weil die Canton sind mit 4...8 Ohm angegeben.



Vorteile hast du damit keine, das zeugt einfach nur davon das dort ne Potente Endstufe drinne sizt die nicht mit spezielen Lautsprechern verreckt ( als bsp mal die Infinity Super Cappa Serie, oder die Infinity Referenz, die gehen manchmal schon so bestialisch tief in der impendanz das man damit Amps killt ) Man darf nicht vergessen die Impendanz bleibt ja nicht konstant 4 ohm wenn man Musik hört, sondern die schwankt je nach frequenz, bei jeden guten Lautsprecher sollte nicht nur der Frequenzgang als Diagramm dabei sein, sondern auch der Impendanzverlauf zu dem Frequenzgang. 

Wie der vergleich zwischen dem Onyko und dem Yamaha aussieht kann ich jetz nichtmal direkt sagen, muss ich mir die datenblätter mal zu gemüte führen. Wenn ich die aufn ersten blick vergleiche dann wiegt sich das auf, 
Klirrfaktor schneidet der Yammi besser ab mit 0.06% und beim Onkyo mit 0.08% das sind allerdings werte die sind bei weiten nicht mehr hörbar sondern nur noch messbar mit nem Osziloskop. Allerdings gibt Yamaha den Klirrfaktor bei nem Rosarauschen an, und Onyko bei nem 1khz Sinus Ton, verlässlicher ist natürlich das Rosarauschen weil es das komplette frequenzspektrum abdeckt. Der SNR von 106db ist beim Onyko wiederum besser als beim Yammi mit 100db. 

Auf 7.1 kannste verzichten, lieber 5.1 da zahlste 2 endstufen weniger und hast mehr von.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Okay. Also ich steh dann jetzt zwischen dem Yamaha rx v 467 und dem Onkyo TX-SR608.

*@dfence: *Welchen Yamaha hast du?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Nen älteren RV-X 640, der dürfte von 2002 sein. Macht dem aber kein abbruch ist nach wie vor nen Topgerät und da ich eh kein HDMI brauch reicht der vollkommen aus.


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



dfence schrieb:


> Nen älteren RV-X 640, der dürfte von 2002 sein. Macht dem aber kein abbruch ist nach wie vor nen Topgerät und da ich eh kein HDMI brauch reicht der vollkommen aus.



Gut das beruhigt mich. 

Dann werde ich mich nur noch zwischen den beiden Geräten entscheiden müssen. Wenn jemand noch n tollen Tip hat, immer her damit.


----------



## querinkin (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

z.B. Marantz SR 5003 7.1 A/V-Receiver silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



querinkin schrieb:


> z.B. Marantz SR 5003 7.1 A/V-Receiver silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Wenn mich jetzt niemand davon überzeugen kann, dass der Marantz wirklich besser ist, würd ich doch lieber einen deer anderen beiden nehmen, weil ich bin auch nur schüler und da sind 420€ echt ne Menge


----------



## Bier (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Welchen von den beiden (Onkyo oder Yamaha) würdet ihr denn jetzt empfehlen?
Lohnen sich die 100€ Aufpreis für den Onkyo?


----------



## querinkin (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Also bevor du den Onkyo kaufst würde ich noch 30 Euro dazupacken und den Marantz kaufen.  Der Marantz ist ein Auslaufsmodell. Möglicherweise findest du ihn in einem anderen Shop noch günstiger. 
Muss aber noch dazu sagen, dass ich weder den Yamaha noch den Marantz kenne. Aber diesen beiden AVR-Marken werden, im Gegensatz zu den günstigeren Onkyo's, gute Stereo-Eigenschaften nachgesagt. Da du für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre mit deinem Receiver nur Stereo hören willst, würde ich zu Yamaha oder Marantz greifen. Obwohl ich persönlich beim Yamaha eher den grösseren Burder rx-v767 nehmen würde. Der ist dann aber nochmals teurer. Also mein Vorschlang bis 400 Euro (oder 420 xD) bleibt der Marantz.


----------



## Bier (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Aber was bringt mir das größere Modell??
Das hat 7.1 (was ich eh nicht brauche) und ein paar Watt mehr.
Dafür geb ich bestimmt nicht über 200 Euro mehr aus.
Ich denke der rx v 467 reicht wird schon ausreichen


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



Bier schrieb:


> Ich denke der rx v 467 reicht wird schon ausreichen



Denke ich auch, und was die wahl zwischen Onkyo und Yamaha angeht, schau einfach wer die besser zusagt von den Features her gesehen, wobei ich schon sagen muss der DSP von Yamaha ist schon richtig gut. 

Ich will dir da die wahl nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Bier (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Wenn du jetzt noch DSP erklären könntest, wär ich zufrieden


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

DSP = Digital Sound Prozessor 

Der sorgt erstens für die Decodierung von Dolby und DTS, sowie die einzelnen Raumklang programme wie z.b der Theater Mode, der Gaming Mode, Jazz Modus, Rock Modus, Disco, Sport, Night Modus, 6 Kanal Stereo usw usw usw. 
Genauso ist er verantwortlich für die Laufzeitkorrektur usw.
Meiner hat ganze 44 stk, die jeweils für DTS, Dolby Digital (EX), ProLogic, ProLogic2, DTS:NEO6 zuschaltbar sind, also mehr als genug. 


Z.b Fussballspiel in Prologic2 und aktivierten Sport Modus, da denkste wirklich du sizt mitten im Stadion, vorrausgesezt ist natürlich ne perfekte aufstellung der Boxen und guten Boxen ansich ( perfekt natürlich mit Dipol als Rear Speaker )

Kurz gesagt der DSP ist für die kompletten Surroundeffekte und co verantwortlich. 

Und hier hat meiner meinung nach Yamaha eh die Nase vorne ( werden auch gerne in anderen Geräten eingesezt ) allein schon aus dem grund das sie viel viel erfahrung in dem gebiet haben z.b aus der Musiksparte ( Yamaha ist z.b führend was E-pianos angeht )


----------



## Bier (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Okay dann bedanke ich mich schonmal für die kompetente Hilfe
Dann werde ich wohl den Yamaha RX V 467 nehmen und mir die 100€ Aufpreis zum Onkyo sparen.


----------



## querinkin (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*



Bier schrieb:


> Aber was bringt mir das größere Modell??
> Das hat 7.1 (was ich eh nicht brauche) und ein paar Watt mehr.
> Dafür geb ich bestimmt nicht über 200 Euro mehr aus.
> Ich denke der rx v 467 reicht wird schon ausreichen



Ich würde ja auch den Marantz nehmen...


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Wieso verharrst du eigentlich so auf den Marantz ohne ihn zu kennen ? Weil Marantz drauf steht ?


----------



## querinkin (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Ich denke, dass der Marantz im Vergleich zum Yamaha 467 die bessere Wahl ist. Vor allem, da er ein Auslaufmodell ist, also relativ günstig zu haben. Ich denke der Marantz wird mehr Leistung haben, ist aber reine Spekulation, habe auf die Schnelle keine technischen Daten gefunden, welche ich vergleichen könnte. Aber wie bereits gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich habe weder den Yamaha noch den Marantz gehört. Ich musste jedoch bei meinem Onkyo im Stereo-Betrieb feststellen, dass er mir doch ein wenig zu wenig Leistungsreserven hat. Er klingt bei höheren Lautstärken einfach nicht gleich gut wie mein leistungsstärkerer Stereo-Verstärker. Da Bier lieber weniger als 400 Euro ausgeben möchte ist für ihn womöglich der Yamaha die beste Wahl. Sowohl Yamaha als auch Marantz sollen gute Verstärker bauen, also kann man nicht viel falsch machen, egal wie man sich entscheidet.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Das ist mir schon klar warum du das denkst, aber ich würde gerne wissen auf welcher Grundlage dein Denken bassiert ? 

Was mich bei dem Marantz schonmal gewaltig stört das sie mit den Technischen Daten ziemlich spärlich sind, ich will damit nich sagen das Marantz schlecht ist. 

Was die leistung angeht, leistung ist nicht das A und O !  Und naja bei Yamaha sowie bei Marantz und fast jeder "mainstream" marke kann man viel falsch machen, denn die haben produkte von Billig bis Highend im Angebot. Okay kommt auch immer bisl auf die Ansprüche drauf an. 

Aber z.b nen Yamaha der RX-V3xx serie ist genauso schwach auf der brust was Stereo Wiedergabe angeht.


----------



## querinkin (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stereoverstärker / AV-Receiver*

Das mit dem falsch machen war auf die vorgeschlagenen Geräte bezogen. Mein Denken basiert darauf, dass ich in verschiedensten Foren sowie auf verschiedensten Interneseiten gelesen habe, dass die Marantz Geräte sehr gute Stereo-Wiedergabe besitzen. Aber wie bereits erwäht, das ist alles Hörensagen. Wobei ich ja nicht sage, dass der Yamaha schlecht wäre. 
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, ich würde auf Grund meines "Bauchgefühls" zu Marantz greifen. Kann dir also nicht mit Fakten erklären was der Grund ist.


----------

